# Racing Frame



## RabbitFood (24 Jun 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking for a frame so that i can build my own bike and add parts as I go along, the reason I want to do this is because I want to learn how a racing bike works, I have the Allez 09 and well I dont really want to be taking that apart just yet.

So I thought the best way for me to learn would be to build one myself from scratch.

So anyone got a frame they dony want or looking to sell cheaply?

Thanks
Rabbit


----------



## Tel (26 Jun 2009)

How tall are you?


----------



## gavintc (26 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a frame so that i can build my own bike and add parts as I go along, the reason I want to do this is because I want to learn how a racing bike works, I have the Allez 09 and well I dont really want to be taking that apart just yet.
> 
> ...



If you live near, or are prepared to travel to one. The Edin Bike Coop runs Cycle Maintenance classes. I did one recently - excellent course and have now built up my first bike from the frame - very satisfying.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

Mate I have a Saracen Helix road frame you can have pretty cheap. It's quite small though (about 54cm top tube and 52cm seat tube). The head tube is small also - meaning an agressive position or a fair few spacers!. I also have some decent Columbus Tusk carbon forks that have the crown race for the headset that's installed on the frame already attached. Both items have only had a couple of hundred miles put on them before I swapped for a Ribble Audax frame (fitted me better). Might be able to get the race off the forks and sell the frame seperate of you don;t want the forks though (as they are worth as much as the frame easily).

Cheers,
SD


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

EDIT:
Frame cost me 70 and the forks 55 about 3 months or so ago. would be looking for about £80 for the pair or make me an offer on the frame


----------



## RabbitFood (26 Jun 2009)

Thanks all

Tel I am 5,8 so looking for 54 cm, what you got then? hehe.

i sitting duck a bit more than i wanted to spend but sounds likea good price, where are you in the UK and ill see if i can strech the budget


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

Sarf London Bruv 

There are some pics of it in this thread... Will let the frame go for maybe £40 - looking for a similar amount for the forks. I will need to pay the LBS to remove the crown race from the forks, if you just fancy the frame. I can happily do a deal on the price though. I took a bit of a punt on it via eBay - the forks are decent though and don't really want to dip much below 40 fo them though. Size wise I am 5'9" and a 29/30 inch inside leg. As I say it was my first go on drops and I wanted a higher bar position - hence I left a fair bit on the steering tube extending above the top of the headset.

SD


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

Forks are here
No big Columbus logo on the front though - just the small dove logo and "Tusk" writing down by the drop outs


----------



## Landslide (26 Jun 2009)

If all you want it for is to learn the fundamentals of bike maintenance, just by a *cheap* hack. You can probably pick one up for a tenner.
Strip it right down and build it back up. It doesn't have to be brand new, or even in good condition. Stuff like loose-ball bearing hubs and bottom brackets will teach you plenty. Brakes, gears and chains etc. all work on the same premise these days that they did back when Tom Simpson was struggling up Ventoux. About the only major changes have been the indexing of gears and the number of sprockets.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

I also have a MTB which I rebuilt and is okay except from the dodgy bottom bracket. It needs to be removed at an LBS and replaced with a cartridge type. The rest of the bike is okay - new rear brake cable and wheels are fairly true. Chain needs replaceing but the gears work alright  £40 all in - Raleigh frame - resprayed all black.


----------



## Tel (27 Jun 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Tel I am 5,8 so looking for 54 cm, what you got then? hehe.



Thinking about getting rid of this project http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=36159

But it's too big for me at 5'11" and I see little point in building a bike that you can't reap the benefits from so I won't let you have it even if you do want it


----------



## montage (27 Jun 2009)

Tel - PM sent


----------

